# Dublin hitman



## dermot500 (Nov 25, 2008)

hi paul, dermot500 here, i cannot open your message to me i have less than 10 posts, pls send to [email protected].
Thanks
Dermot


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

its just a friend request buddy


----------



## dermot500 (Nov 25, 2008)

Cheers paul, i replied to that, how are things your end? are you making any progress?
Dermot


----------

